# MY DBOL AND ANADROL CYCLE PICS



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

WEEK 1-5 DBOL 30MG A DAY

WEEK 3-4 ANADROL 50MG A DAY

PCT NOLVA 20/20/20

BEFORE



AFTER 5 WEEKS


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

not sure if serious


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think dbol sucks. Good muscles on back. Wonder what you will look like when you deflate


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

What was your diet like?

How long have you been training pre cycle out of interest??


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Holding a fair bit of water around the mid region there mate... Wanna hammer that diet a fair bit.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

was you pregnant in one of the shots?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

This my reaction upon entering thread






but seriously, you need to evaulate that diet and training and that everything.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Come on now, own up. You were eating everything in sight weren't you? lol

Some decent size added, be interested to see how much stays after PCT is through.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think youve put on alot of lean mass well done mate ..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good effort mate

Did you weigh yourself before and after?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Impressive water and fat gains.

- - - Updated - - -

Impressive water and fat gains.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

was 9stone 10lb when started and finished at 10stone 11lb


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

why you sticking you belly out in the afters? are you winding us up?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Look absolutely terrible TBH.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Put me off Dbol this has.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

bens1991 said:


> I think youve put on alot of lean mass well done mate ..


Are you for real?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

dosnt look like you have gained 15lbs in 5 weeks?, although looks like it all piled on around your mid section, dont want to cause offence, but thats all it looks like from the before/afters, well not even that, just looks like you are pushing your stomach out?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont want to be rude cause your getting flamed on here enough as it is... But your diet must have been pretty bad once you loose all the water you will go down to your original weight again. My honest tip would be sort a proper diet out and do a test cycle at 500-600mg EW for 15 weeks. Then have a good PCT ready.


----------



## Britishbeef (May 12, 2011)

I'm speechless.....


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Dude did u even train before or durning the cycle?? whats your diet like? u started at just under 10stone thats very very small mate :/ how long have you being training?? overall HONESTLy...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought u looked hench before. U dont need gear


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

you have got my ideal physique, im aiming for that


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I know you probabaly dont give out free advice mate, but could you please pm me your training and diet? You're the type i inspire to.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

baggsy said:


> you have got my ideal physique, im aiming for that


LOL so cruel! :laugh:


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Britishbeef said:


> I'm speechless.....


you jelly? yeah you jelly, lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> I know you probabaly dont give out free advice mate, but could you please pm me your training and diet? You're the type i inspire to.


shame on you lol :lol:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

baggsy said:


> you have got my ideal physique, im aiming for that


careful what you wish for :whistling:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the OP's actually serious :lol: ; look at his past threads.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Proof that steroids aren't magic right here guys


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Perfect example of people running gear and think its some sort of miricle grow. You need to eat!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

You look a bit like igottekkers when he started


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn! I think labs need to start writing on bottles... (Please Eat) lol!

Ffs mate how long have u been training for prior to your cycle?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

epic fail...

poor guy... I don't think I would be back on here if that was me getting that slating.

It does look like he just had a 5 weeks all inclusive rather than a 5 week cycle though!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i was feeling alittle bit down today about my training but not any more cheers mate!!


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Good diet-good training program-a good idea of what your doing are required mate, I dont intend to be nasty but it`s clear that you have not trained properly or long enough before getting on the gear. I for one am shocked that who ever supplied your gear didnt put you on the right track and advised you to sort the mentioned factors out before going on cycle. You have some gains but nowhere near what you could and should have made on a cycle.. Top tip mate-start again with the basics-diet and training program-give it some time and THEN and ONLY then concider AAS..

Best of luck mate and I genuinly hope you get the results you want but AAS arnt a magic potion-you need to empoy the above.

Al...


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

I wouldnt have even asked my own mothers opinion of them pics let alone the UK-M population!!! (and we all know theres no one bigger and stronger than 'mummies little boy'!! lol)


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I could of done that with no gear and a week long refeed


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Come on, at least he did his PCT lol.

Seriously, I hope you read this whole thread again OP, then take it and label it under 'what was I thinking'.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Another victim of the KFC and oxy diet.Innit.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Mate you you look constipated in that pic, forget the dbols and get some laxatives instead:laugh:

Seriously though, start researching on what to eat and sort out a proper diet before you do your next cycle. Good Luck


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Are you for real?


He was taking the ****, to the op you looked better before, need to go back and get a good food plan sorted and build on your before pics body.


----------



## Jamiefaries1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Not much difference but can see lil bit diff. I believe dbol are awesome 4 weeks on 80mg day I split every 3-4 hours BUT only as a before injection. Cycle. As it tends to be all water fat. I've made the mistake before off not doing it properly look on here before next cycle it ain't just steroids that get you big it diet and training and knowledge and there's a lot here and a lot of sarcasm lmao. Good luck on next cycle.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh stay natty and see what you can do with a year or 2 of good diet n training mate

dont just jump on the gear the same day you sign up to fitness first


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

This has to be a joke surely? This dude cannot be serious.

Looking at the before (and after) pics you can clearly see that the poster has little to no prior gym experience.

Why oh why would you take steroids having had little to nothing in terms of muscle to work with??? That is just stupidity. I'm sorry.

Call me stupid but the way I see roids is that they should only ever be used by people who have already done a minimum 1-2 years at the gym and I mean hardcore not just lifting pinky weights, the body needs to already have something to work before forcing it into the anabolic state, otherwise ... you look like this dude!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you sure the before and after pics arnt mixed up? Those are some shocking results mate in all honesty if those pictures are true. By the looks of that bellyim gonna pull the **** diet card.

Next time run the cycle longer. How much muscle do you expect to build in 5 weeks?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you sure the before and after pics arnt mixed up? Those are some shocking results mate in all honesty if those pictures are true. By the looks of that bellyim gonna pull the **** diet card.
> 
> Next time run the cycle longer. How much muscle do you expect to build in 5 weeks?


potentially a lot when u start out at sub 10 stone and have probably never trained b4 lol, newby gains + juice o.o

feel sorry for u beefy, this thread should be a real eye opener


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> potentially a lot when u start out at sub 10 stone and have probably never trained b4 lol, newby gains + juice o.o
> 
> feel sorry for u beefy, this thread should be a real eye opener


I did dbol at 20mg ed for 8 weeks starting when i joined the gym :lol: so i was as stupid as this guy, but i looked great after, it completely changed my body. This guy just grew a baby  and my diet was **** aswell. But hey, ecerybody is diffrrent.

No hate OP, jus sayin.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

So when you starting the d bol mate....?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Must be a troll, that or he's too busy crying from the feeback. TBF, results are awful, got fat and bloated, no muscle gain whatsoever! LOL @ the posing, that got me.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Must be a troll, that or he's too busy crying from the feeback. TBF, results are awful, got fat and bloated, no muscle gain whatsoever! LOL @ the posing, that got me.


I'm thinking this too, but if thats the case, where have the pics come from?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

just goes to show how blind people are to reality like 14 year olds thinking that if they buy and take certain supps it will make them huge or ripped in 3 months time, i think this guy has genuinely no idea what the fawk he was doing thank god he didnt do injections.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tons of pics on the net aint their squatthis, not hard to find some to troll. (I.e. bodybuilding.com, post your pictures section!)

I don't see how anyone could seriously post this up if not trolling!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Tons of pics on the net aint their squatthis, not hard to find some to troll. (I.e. bodybuilding.com, post your pictures section!)
> 
> I don't see how anyone could seriously post this up if not trolling!


Some people are like that the normal joe on the the street wouldnt know water and fat gains from muscle if it was fed to them with a spoon. You know how ignorant people can be Zeus , and i honestly believe that 80% of the population are ignorant of facts and think its a magic pill sad but true.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I did dbol at 20mg ed for 8 weeks starting when i joined the gym :lol: so i was as stupid as this guy, but i looked great after, it completely changed my body. This guy just grew a baby  and my diet was **** aswell. But hey, ecerybody is diffrrent.
> 
> No hate OP, jus sayin.


Bet you looked as good as you do in your avi! :whistling:

Stop talking out of your ring pal, 20mg a day would do almost nothing....

Jus sayin


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Bet you looked as good as you do in your avi! :whistling:
> 
> Stop talking out of your ring pal, 20mg a day would do almost nothing....
> 
> Jus sayin


Yep 20mg Dbol will do fawk all maybe some moderate strength gains but thats it imo. But Dbol needs to be run at at the very least 40mg imho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beefyboy said:


> WEEK 1-5 DBOL 30MG A DAY
> 
> WEEK 3-4 ANADROL 50MG A DAY
> 
> ...


have a sympathy rep


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep 20mg Dbol will do fawk all maybe some moderate strength gains but thats it imo. But Dbol needs to be run at at the very least 40mg imho


Some people come out with pure nonsense on here, they forget that a lot of people will have taken gear and know how it works haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Some people come out with pure nonsense on here, they forget that a lot of people will have taken gear and know how it works haha


Yeah iknow i mean sometimes i might post wrong advice myself but my opinion is based on using the compounds myself, and reading about peoples general reaction to the drug their taking with a good basis on diet and training. And if your steroids usage and experience is limited you shouldnt be giving advice IMO.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Bet you looked as good as you do in your avi! :whistling:
> 
> Stop talking out of your ring pal, 20mg a day would do almost nothing....
> 
> Jus sayin


 almost nothing huh? Sure. Tell that to the pics on my log/jurnal. Plenty of people get good results from low dose.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> *Some people come out with pure nonsense on here*, they forget that a lot of people will have taken gear and know how it works haha


Like you and big chris? :lol:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Valid points on both side of those arguments lads, 20mg Dbol... Yes that is low, but with a spot on diet, training, and decent genetics you could get some fantastic results from that, naive to say you wouldn't.

On the other side... Why only take 20mg... If you had 50mg ED with a perfect diet, training and genetics, you'd do FAR better. Tricky one..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I think the guy must have just drank salt water for 5 weeks


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> have a sympathy rep


"have a sympathy rep"

lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

iElite said:


> Valid points on both side of those arguments lads, 20mg Dbol... Yes that is low, but with a spot on diet, training, and decent genetics you could get some fantastic results from that, naive to say you wouldn't.
> 
> On the other side... Why only take 20mg... If you had 50mg ED with a perfect diet, training and genetics, you'd do FAR better. Tricky one..


I must add to this.. Although i agree, my diet while on that cycle was shocking. I still went up 10lb and bodyfat went from 19% down to 13%. I guess i just react very well to dbol. I ran 30mg of superdrol with 40mg of epi for 8 weeks and got pony results in comparison despite my diet being spot on.

Me love dbol long time.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Like you and big chris? :lol:


Yep cause we both have far more experience with AAS then you do mate and thats what we base our opinions on that and what we see works for people and collective knowledge read over longer time. No offense intended their mate just saying it like it is. Sure a novice wit ha spot on diet would gain good from 20mg ED Dbol cycle but has no idea that if he upped it by another 20mg He would achieve much more desirable results providing he`s diet and PCT is in order.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Barman said:


> Dude did u even train before or durning the cycle?? whats your diet like? u started at just under 10stone thats very very small mate :/ how long have you being training?? overall HONESTLy...


Tend to agree with this...

It looks like his training needs to be improved. alot.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I must add to this.. Although i agree, my diet while on that cycle was shocking. I still went up 10lb and bodyfat went from 19% down to 13%. I guess i just react very well to dbol. I ran 30mg of superdrol with 40mg of epi for 8 weeks and got pony results in comparison despite my diet being spot on.
> 
> Me love dbol long time.


whats ur current weight height and bf?

i agree Dbol at 20mg is too low a dose but if you added 10lb and went down 6% bf in 8 weeks then you'll soon be the biggest cvnt on here and laughing ur way to the stage  fuk the non believers... :whistling:

i did LOVE sd matrix at 20mg though


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

we will see who will be laughing when OP comes back after the year on 2g of tren and 5g of test :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lolik said:


> we will see who will be laughing when OP comes back after the year on 2g of tren and 5g of test :whistling:


With a preggy stomach and gyno tits the size of oranges.


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

blueneon said:


> This has to be a joke surely? This dude cannot be serious.
> 
> Looking at the before (and after) pics you can clearly see that the poster has little to no prior gym experience.
> 
> ...


i only did 2 weeks training then got on the gear and got some pretty good results. i was seriously under weight when i started due to 'personal stresses' and i put on 2 1/2 stone in 15 weeks.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

It's bloody hot in here I'm off


----------



## do_I_even_lift (Sep 17, 2012)

Is this a serious thread? I'm new to this community.

If it is serious, I thought people should be pretty buff before even looking at gear and from what it looks like it hasn't done what it's supposed to.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

This is a wind up lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Beefyboy said:


> WEEK 1-5 DBOL 30MG A DAY
> 
> WEEK 3-4 ANADROL 50MG A DAY
> 
> ...


i shouldnt laugh man


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel sorry for the poor lad he is being roasted hopefully he will learn from this


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Big vision said:


> I feel sorry for the poor lad he is being roasted hopefully he will learn from this


More like charred and grilled twice :lol: But this is what you get for being ignorant coming on here proud of watergains ,and thinking your the man cause you took them Magic Beans :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Think that's what you call A Flamed Grilled Whopper. With extra sauce!

Now how the FCUK did I miss this first time round!? God damn note to self check every thread dismiss none.

Ps Who let E.T into the building?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

if thats what a cycle does to you I think i'll just stay natty. Whats the point ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Just read the rest of this you lot are cruel fcukers who needs enemy's when you have UKM 

Anyone know where the OP has gone? Hope he hasn't given up, training that is not the gear that should defo be put away.

Serious critique now if he ever reads this what ever you did to your back multiply effort by 10 and apply to the rest of your body.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

lxm said:


> if thats what a cycle does to you I think i'll just stay natty. Whats the point ?


Dbol is brilliant mate, love the stuff wouldn't bother with other orals tbf. BUT it's only good when u know what ur doing have some muscle to begin with and eat correctly, alternatively end up like E.T


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Think that's what you call A Flamed Grilled Whopper. With extra sauce!
> 
> Now how the FCUK did I miss this first time round!? God damn note to self check every thread dismiss none.
> 
> Ps Who let E.T into the building?


By E.T you mean me then? LOL


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> if thats what a cycle does to you I think i'll just stay natty. Whats the point ?


Are you saying this after pic dont quite cut it for you?


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

oh feck :thumbdown:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

His last post was 20/9 according to his profile which coincidentally is the date he started this post!

i guess he's either ashamed or gone off t0 do a gramme of test a week then come back next month bigger than Arnie!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this guy curls in the squat rack, I can just tell


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Why can't I see these bloody pix.


----------



## neoxr2i (Oct 31, 2012)

He does look like he got a little tiny bit bigger, i'd toss a coin to decide if its a troll or not.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a wind up.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

I have no words.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> By E.T you mean me then? LOL


No mate the OP has a belly like ET infact he looks like ET all over post pct


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> this guy curls in the squat rack, I can just tell


You are being far too kind I don't think he has ever set foot in a gym! Honestly you could walk in any pub in Britain and say 'here mate show us your gut' and get the exact same pics he posted,skinny,no muscle and fat belly.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> You are being far too kind I don't think he has ever set foot in a gym! Honestly you could walk in any pub in Britain and say 'here mate show us your gut' and get the exact same pics he posted,skinny,no muscle and fat belly.


curls out ****s I meant.. clearly a dribbler


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

It's all about the belly! I've heard all the pro's are going for this look next year


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

And there you have it.....Pea has proof OXYs are sh1te :lol:


----------



## MortalSin84 (Oct 7, 2012)

i think he'll be in no hurry back on here after that assassination lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think he is for real, if he was a troll you would have thought he would have stayed on here a bit longer.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> It's all about the belly! I've heard all the pro's are going for this look next year


Iknow its like omg how can i get one too??? I bet alot of hardwork at McDonalds and really aggresive sofa sessions i just dont know if i could do it!


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

kingdale said:


> I think he is for real, if he was a troll you would have thought he would have stayed on here a bit longer.


That's what i was thinking when i just read all of this


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BigTonle said:


> That's what i was thinking when i just read all of this


most of his posts seem to be asking about dbol/oxys aswell.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

all the gear and no idea


----------



## leemcameron (Nov 13, 2012)

sorry to say but this **** has just made you look fat


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I think with hard work and a good diet he could of got just as good results with out the dbol, maybe not in 5 weeks buy longer


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Feel sorry for the dude his source obviously scammed him. I hope this is the answer.

I never realised so many people on gear, would never have guessed this dude is on something.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Those pictures still have me in stitches, make it a sticky lol


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

The guy on my avi looks better. stupid cycle and obviously scared of needles. I hope you take this thread as a lesson cause you are going to hurt yourself. Anadrol I would class as an advanced oral. I would not take Anadrol myself but I have injected test as it is much safer to do. You should not be doing anything at your weight but definitely not anadrol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sprayer said:


> Feel sorry for the dude his source obviously scammed him. I hope this is the answer.
> 
> I never realised so many people on gear, would never have guessed this dude is on something.


Let alone guess that he goes to the gym if he does that is ...


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

Let's be fair, as far as I am aware the gym is a no go when your pregnant.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Was this actually a serious thread then? :confused1:


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

really sorry mate but your gains are pi$$ poor....cant see any muscle gain, all i can see is what seems to be triplets, congrats. looks to me like your training and diets been $hit, and youve thought oh i'll try roids...and youve expected miracles without doing fuk all? back to the drawing bored mate, sort your diet, get a new program - something like llayne nortons phat routine, and eat loads of protein...once you start making good natty gains, maybe look into some test e when youve got a better idea what your doing...other than that thanks for giving me a laugh today! lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking shreded OP, good job.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Looking shreded OP, good job.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

this thread is too funny


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Transformed from a runt to a runt with a kite. Well done!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

do you even protein


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

What the actual ****? This is almost sad. How can you have a smile on the after pic?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Put on some thickness in delts and overall.

Holding a bit more water but nothing major.

No idea why your sticking your belly out in one picture.

Dispite what people are saying, you can gain very well on just dbol and anadrol.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

F*ck me.

Arnold's let himself go a bit.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

:\ Why is everyone being a d1ck to him? :confused1: You can clearly see he has been putting effort in the gym with the back muscles more visible so he needs to learn about diet and how oxys/orals aren't best ran without injectables.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

did anyone get to the bottom of weather this was a joke or not? :/


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> :\ Why is everyone being a d1ck to him? :confused1: You can clearly see he has been putting effort in the gym with the back muscles more visible so he needs to learn about diet and how oxys/orals aren't best ran without injectables.


Not sure if serious? Nobody looking like that should touch AAS IMO. I don't consider myself a proper candidate either.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

he was 9stone 10lb when he started and finished at 10stone 11lb. He obviously made gains, so the cycle wasnt completely pointless.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

andysutils said:


> he was 9stone 10lb when he started and finished at 10stone 11lb. He obviously made gains, so the cycle wasnt completely pointless.


Waste of newbie gains + water weight. Wait till he attempts to cut.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

iamyou said:


> Waste of newbie gains + water weight. Wait till he attempts to cut.


lol, ok you got me, cant argue with that. Do agree he would have probably made the same gains without gear and probably better ones, I know I did way before i touched gear and ive got the worlds worst genetics. nothing beats newbie gains.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Beefyboy come on man stand up for yourself your thread is taking a beating here.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

9 pages of abuse lol


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry dude i dont notice much difference


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

his last activity was today. He has been back!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> his last activity was today. He has been back!


No doubt posting the cycle thats gonna rocket launch him into mr.olympia


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

1010AD said:


> @Beefyboy come on man stand up for yourself your thread is taking a beating here.


I don't blame him for not coming back, I certainly wouldn't after this. It's enough to put anyone off.

Sorry but some of you guys are cnuts. Granted it's clear that he's made a lot of errors here but rather than ridiculing the poor guy, how about trying to help and educate him a bit?

I don't believe for one second that you all followed everything to the letter, especially when you first got stuck into this game.


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I don't blame him for not coming back, I certainly wouldn't after this. It's enough to put anyone off.
> 
> Sorry but some of you guys are cnuts. Granted it's clear that he's made a lot of errors here but rather than ridiculing the poor guy, how about trying to help and educate him a bit?
> 
> I don't believe for one second that you all followed everything to the letter, especially when you first got stuck into this game.


respect mate totally true


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I don't blame him for not coming back, I certainly wouldn't after this. It's enough to put anyone off.
> 
> Sorry but some of you guys are cnuts. Granted it's clear that he's made a lot of errors here but rather than ridiculing the poor guy, how about trying to help and educate him a bit?
> 
> I don't believe for one second that you all followed everything to the letter, especially when you first got stuck into this game.


To be fair he should of asked diet advice etc before even starting a cycle.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

dusher said:


> To be fair he should of asked diet advice etc before even starting a cycle.


Fair enough, but sometimes you don't find these things out until after, and some novices are under the impression that steroids are the magical cure for a poor diet.

For instance, I wish I worked on getting my own diet spot on before I first cycled....it wasn't until after I realised just how important diet is whether you're on cycle or not.

You learn from experience.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I don't blame him for not coming back, I certainly wouldn't after this. It's enough to put anyone off.
> 
> Sorry but some of you guys are cnuts. Granted it's clear that he's made a lot of errors here but rather than ridiculing the poor guy, how about trying to help and educate him a bit?
> 
> I don't believe for one second that you all followed everything to the letter, especially when you first got stuck into this game.


That makes me feel well guilty for my sarcastic remark.

Oh. No. Hang on. I made a mistake. It doesn't.

Fact is, the dude looked like a bag of sh*t before his cycle and just as much of a bag of sh*t afterwards. He had every opportunity to get some advice and to learn how to do it properly but chose not to. It's that sort of ignorance which helps to give steroids a bad rep.

Reap what you sow.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Fair enough, but sometimes you don't find these things out until after, and some novices are under the impression that steroids are the magical cure for a poor diet.
> 
> For instance, I wish I worked on getting my own diet spot on before I first cycled....it wasn't until after I realised just how important diet is whether you're on cycle or not.
> 
> You learn from experience.


That's the whole point of these forums though, you learn from other peoples experience. I know I did, I once was that nooby asking for first cycle advice. Got great advice from here and have never looked back.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> That makes me feel well guilty for my sarcastic remark.
> 
> Oh. No. Hang on. I made a mistake. It doesn't.
> 
> ...


hes right, ive just seen the chaps previous thread, seems like he is a vegetarian too


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Are we still char grilling this chap!

Lol I Fcuking love this thread is as to be one of my favourite epic fails of all time 

I'm with the boys on this one, there's no excuse for not researching first! Not when an absolute abundance of information and help out there if you bother to look.

I find it truely staggering that anyone would go out buy synthetic hormones that are well known to be able to have a drastic impact on your body both good and bad, and just put them inside yourself without even doing the most basic investigation into the things.

So no the guy deserves to get served up! At least it might sink in a bit.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

lol im not char-grilling him, i understand, i do feel for the guy as ive been where hes at right now many years ago and did exactly the same grave mistake as he has, only I was about 8 stone not 9  thinking i could take a couple of tabs and my whole broken world would be put back together forever.

as harsh as some of the comments are, he will learn from it now and he will do things better from this point on, sometimes you have to make a very big fckup in life to do the right thing afterwards. Im sure he will be able to do the same.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> his last activity was today. He has been back!


Mr Bates inspector Gadet has got **** on you my friend!

Fcuk ET I'm going to pm him see if he'll come face his fans.

(  oh I so wanna call you master)


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

And then there's the pure hilarity of it all.

Seriously. What was the guy expecting when he posted the before and after photos?

Sincere replies of: "Yeah, you look ripped, mate"? "You're a beast"? "Wow. Can't wait to start my cycle so I look like you"?

Who in their right mind would post to boast about those sort of results? That in itself leaves him wide open to get shot down.

I know for a fact that if I finish my cycle and get results anything like that, wild horses wouldn't force me to put up a photo in my journal!! Why? Because I'd expect to have the **** ripped out of me. And unless my gear's bunk, rightly so.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

andysutils said:


> lol im not char-grilling him, i understand, i do feel for the guy as ive been where hes at right now many years ago and did exactly the same grave mistake as he has, only I was about 8 stone not 9  thinking i could take a couple of tabs and my whole broken world would be put back together forever.
> 
> *harsh as some of the comments are, he will learn from it now and he will do things better from this point on, sometimes you have to make a very big fckup in life to do the right thing afterwards. Im sure he will be able to do the same.*


*
*

*
*

I cOmpletely agree with this part mate:


----------



## plantoneonme (Sep 20, 2012)

It's obvious from his "after" pics that he was heavily pregnant. Perhaps that's why he hasn't been back on in a while, and now he's had his bundle of joy he's back!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

this thread is too funny

LMFAO


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

i cant stop giggling to myself looks like a special needs lmao hahahaha look at him posing hahahahah


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

~Is this a wind up, mate you have just wasted cash, and gained water, only benefit is you may have grown some hair noww and so can pass yourself off as a man


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

he should not be touching steroids he needs a diet and training plan, its not even funny no more people like this brings a bad name to all us recreational users and above all a bad name to steroids which has a bad rep already,, the guy even as a grin on one of his after pics like hes proud, all i want to do now IS SMACK THE FVKIN TASTE OUT OF HIS MOUTH!!!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

dailos81 said:


> he should not be touching steroids he needs a diet and training plan, its not even funny no more people like this brings a bad name to all us recreational users and above all a bad name to steroids which has a bad rep already,, the guy even as a grin on one of his after pics like hes proud, all i want to do now IS SMACK THE FVKIN TASTE OUT OF HIS MOUTH!!!


And its guys like him that give steroids a bad name? Good one. Calm it..

We don't even know if it was a joke or not. Realistically nobody with a Brain cell would have posted those thinking it was an improvement.. Plus no further replies.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

iElite said:


> And its guys like him that give steroids a bad name? Good one. Calm it..
> 
> We don't even know if it was a joke or not. Realistically nobody with a Brain cell would have posted those thinking it was an improvement.. Plus no further replies.


I think it's more likely he's returned and looked at the comments and realised the error of his ways. I hope he has anyway.

There are a lot of knowledgeable posters on here happy to share advice... Doesn't hurt to ask.

I'm planning my 1st aas cycle for the new year and there's no way i'd just jump into it without really looking into it. Some people are just plan reckless though.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

my weight is now 10st 7 after a months pct


----------



## plantoneonme (Sep 20, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> View attachment 100977
> View attachment 100975
> View attachment 100976
> 
> ...


To be honest mate, you look a lot better now than previous. What have you done different,if you don't mind me asking?

I would've used your dbol cycle if I was stranded in the desert you was holding that much water I wouldn't need a drop of water to pass my lips for weeks! ( I'm only playing with you mate)


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

no-way said:


> I think it's more likely he's returned and looked at the comments and realised the error of his ways. I hope he has anyway.
> 
> There are a lot of knowledgeable posters on here happy to share advice... Doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> I'm planning my 1st aas cycle for the new year and there's no way i'd just jump into it without really looking into it. Some people are just plan reckless though.


Same person?

Just kidding, look much better than the 1st after pics you posted.


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> View attachment 100977
> View attachment 100975
> View attachment 100976
> 
> ...


look like you have gained some mass now mate


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

it was just when i started the anadrol i started filling up with water, staying away from it now lol i didnt know where that belly came from in ma previous pics lol


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i didnt do anything diffrent just sorted out my diet and stuck to my pct


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Beefyboy said:


> View attachment 100977
> View attachment 100975
> View attachment 100976
> 
> ...


Look better than the other pics..and also have to hand it to you for having the nuts to come and post on the same thread after the stick youv'e had...we all learn from our mistakes and what not


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

diet sorted, have you got a workout routine sorted? if not get one from here and before you start messing about with steroids again at least get some mass on you first you could put a good stone on naturaly if you stick to a good diet and training plan.

gets a beating but bounces back. NICE


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Your making some good progress now Beefy, keep it up mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks lads my workout routine is

monday back, bicepts, abs

tuesday shoulders, tris, chest

wedensday legs, abs

thursday back, bicepts

friday shoulders, tris, chest, abs

saturday rest

saturday rest

on leg day do 20mins cardio aswell


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Beefyboy said:


> View attachment 100977
> View attachment 100975
> View attachment 100976
> 
> ...


The best and most ballsy comeback of the year !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think you might get better gains on push,pull, legs routine or 5x5. training 5 days on the trot is not ideal.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I think you might get better gains on push,pull, legs routine or 5x5. training 5 days on the trot is not ideal.


what do you mean bud


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Beefyboy said:


> what do you mean bud


Look up the routines push,pull, legs and 5x5. I think one of these will be a better starting point than what you are currently doing. Make sure you are doing compound exercises bench,deadlift, squats and over head press. Also post up a days diet and can give you a hand there see if you are going wrong anywhere.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gotta hand it to you Beefyboy you made us all eat our words mate my hat goes off to you :thumb:


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i am doing all those exercises you have said

diet

9.00

breakfast

porridge, toast on bannana ( brown bread )

12.00

2 chicken fillets and brousels sprouts

3.00

toast peanut butter and fruit

6.00

chicken steak pork or fish with potatoes and veg

9.00

porridge or wheetabix


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Well done mate... you look better than I do now!

Ignore the evil bastards on here, they are just jelous 

It'd made my mind up anyway, defo not posting pics up on here! Lol


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

sometimes for lunch i might have tuna past and add some greens to it or tuna and rice


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Beefyboy said:


> i am doing all those exercises you have said
> 
> diet
> 
> ...


You need to up the calories a bit and need more proteins and fats in there. Adding extra virgin olive oil is easy way to your meals is an easy way to bump up the calories. At night have some protein and fats rather than porrdge and wheetabix. Easy way to add protein and calories is whey protein, oats, peanut butter, full fat milk and blend it. have some pasta with your chicken at lunch aswell. Snack on nuts, beef jerky and drink a couple of pints of full fat milk through the day.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i cook all my fried food in olive oil, what would you say would be a good bed time snack


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> i cook all my fried food in olive oil, what would you say would be a good bed time snack


Quark / cottage cheese


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Beefyboy said:


> i cook all my fried food in olive oil, what would you say would be a good bed time snack


as adam said cottage cheese is good. I sometimes add some whey and peanut butter to it aswell.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

you have been given some good advise mate this is what i do

monday chest n triceps

tuesday back n biceps

friday leg n abs,, use the other days for cardio if you want

4 to 6 meals a day, the meals should all fill both palms of your hand and slightly overflow,,,and get protein in the morning.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

dailos81 said:


> you have been given some good advise mate this is what i do
> 
> monday chest n triceps
> 
> ...


when do you do your shoulders


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

looked over my diet and looked at what you guys say how does this look

9.00

porridge and 2 fried eggs in olive oil on brown brown

12.00

2 chicken fillets brousels and pasta or rice

3.00

handfull peanuts and fruit or protien shake

6.00

chicken, steak, pork, with potatoes and greens ( meats cooked in olive oil )

9.00

cottage cheese with oat biscuits or protien shake


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

any help with ma new diet?


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Need more, much more by the looks of it. If you want to put weight on don't worry so much about keeping it so clean.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

instead of nuts or shake or cottage cheese or shake. Have both. At your weight that might be enough to gain but as you get bigger you are going to have to increase your calories alot. Also drizzle some olive oil over your meals or some cheese on there for a few extra calories. You diet is the most important thing when gaining weight.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

this is what i had today as a e,g

Meal 1) 3 wheat bread 4 eggs scrambled and a bit of black pudding :thumb:

Meal 2) fruit, peanuts and protein shake

Meal 3) fish peas and sweet patatoe

Meal 4) chicken stirfry with noodles

Meal 5) a milk protein shake

two snickers cos i deserved it


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Need more food bro. I absolutely abuse oats when bulking great source of calories I have about 300 grams per day. Eat every 2 hours, chicken, eggs, lean mince steak for your protein sources. Each meal have a decent amount of carbs, like big plate of rice with your chicken and mince meals and oats with your eggs. EAT BIG GET BIG.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

dailos81 said:


> this is what i had today as a e,g
> 
> Meal 1) 3 wheat bread 4 eggs scrambled and a bit of black pudding :thumb:
> 
> ...


That's a pretty sh1t diet mate in all honesty


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

dailos81 said:


> this is what i had today as a e,g
> 
> Meal 1) 3 wheat bread 4 eggs scrambled and a bit of black pudding :thumb:
> 
> ...


Mate you ain't gonna gain sh1t on that if that's a typical days intake!


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wh33lz said:


> That's a pretty sh1t diet mate in all honesty


it does me pal anymore and i put fat on, everyone is different and its just an e.g,,, he needs to figure out what works for him by trial and error, if i was bulking i would ad another clean meal in their. plus im not into telling people to eat a **** load i like muscle growth not fat growth.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> View attachment 100977
> View attachment 100975
> View attachment 100976
> 
> ...


Reps for my man having the balls to come back fair play looking better now let's keep it going!


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

let me be more especific

meal 1) was self explained

meal 2) was two bananas nearly a bowl of peanuts and 60g protein shake

meal 3) two large cods 100g or around of peas and two sweet patatoes

meal 4) two large chicken breasts from (muscle food) noodles peppers unions and so on

meal 5) four scoops of milk protein 30g a scoop

and that does me.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

This is what I had today.

Meal 1. 100g oats 2 scoops whey

Meal 2. 100g oats 6 egg whites two whole eggs.

Meal 3. Two chicken breasts, plateful of white rice.

Meal 4. Two chicken breasts, plateful of white rice.

Meal 5. 300g lean mince steak, 250g potato

Meal 6. 100g oats 2 scoops whey.

Meal 7. 6 egg whites

Meal 8. 2 scoops pro peptide

I don't get fat......no snickers either.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Beefy boy

Stop the gear mate, ill be honest like u dont look like u train let alone take.gear... but you deffo out some MASS on.

Pls get some proper shape first sort your posing out too as it doesnt help your before and after pics mate

Pls go see a proper personal trainer for training tips so you can train injury free as gear can injure you quickly, see a body building coach, for diet we can help you with no issues matey..

Well done for being honeat with your food intake, u dont HAVE TO HAVE soooo much protein but keep it clean

My diet example just to help you

1 5 eggs 3 yellows 60g oats fruit

Workout

2 build and recover protein drink

3 chicken breast potatoes some cheese juice and pinapple nuts etc

4 same.as 3 but salad

5 same as 3 but salad olive oil

6 cotrage cheese pro 6 proteins and peanut butter

Lots of water throughout

Aparr from that, train for a few more months then come back and show us pics.

Goodluck buddy hope this ****ed you off and makes u train harder and eat cleaner for atleast 5-6 days


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> This is what I had today.
> 
> Meal 1. 100g oats 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...


what are your stats? thats alot of food...


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> what are your stats? thats alot of food...


yep i even said wow,,, snickers was just a little treat i would blow up on a diet like that and maybe be unable to move.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> what are your stats? thats alot of food...


Omg i could only eat like that once a month lol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Beefyboy said:


> i cook all my fried food in olive oil, what would you say would be a good bed time snack


I tried that cottage cheese stuff but in all honesty, it looks like sh1t, tastes like sh1t and makes me need a sh1t, plays havoc with my guts.

Try some eggs before bed, as many as you can handle, large amount of slow digesting protein, good fats and no carbs whatsoever. perfect.

Some days when i don't feel like eating just before bed or am too tired and cba to cook or even put them in the microwave ( yes i can be that lazy ) just have a protein shake and some peanut butter as someone mentioned above :thumb:


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> Beefy boy
> 
> Stop the gear mate, ill be honest like u dont look like u train let alone take.gear... but you deffo out some MASS on.
> 
> ...


is that you on the pic delhibuilder? if it is beefyboy take notice and use it as inspiration follow the advice and his diet e,g

regards


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> Omg i could only eat like that once a month lol


i think my stomach would blow up but lots of reps if thats his daily intake,,, must have one of the fastest metabolism around.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeh thats dude


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

ok thanks guys i have had a lot of good info here


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i just find it hard getting a diet together everybody tells you diffrent and dont know whats best for me lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> i just find it hard getting a diet together everybody tells you diffrent and dont know whats best for me lol


250-300g protein as a default. and taylor fat n carbs to your goals needs.... aka lower carbs and less fat than usual if you wanna cut weight, if u wanna gain weight more carbs more fat. not hard man


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Beefyboy said:


> i just find it hard getting a diet together everybody tells you diffrent and dont know whats best for me lol


if your on cycle you can up your protein far more than you would if you was natty, when im natty which is most of the time i go for 200 to 250grams of protein a day if im on cycle 300 to 400grams a day,,thats my rule and it works for me tho everyone is different and if you only just started the bodybuilding game you will eventually find out what works for you, carbs and fats are also essential in building muscle to. get 5 to 6 meals a day with protein in every one and you wont go far wrong, also you will naturaly eat more anyway when training due to the body burning the fuel more quickly,,,listen to your body,,,

regards


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

beefyboy have a look at the musclefood website i get my chicken from there, 5kg box of chicken breasts each at 50g of protein only 25 quid and you can wrap each one individually and freeze, happy eating.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Good come back OP. can't believe you came back after that lol unreal funny though


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## AnabolicM (Oct 14, 2008)

I know this is an old thread... but WTF!


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahahahahaha wtf?!?!

@Milky

:whistling:


----------



## pdoubleg (Apr 2, 2013)

ShaunH101 said:


> 4.9% bf? Lmfao!!!!!! Yeah ok mate!


You said exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I love the pictures on the first page. Classic


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Defo not 4.9% you would just look like pure muscle with shrink wrap skin. You look more like 10-12%, I think I'm around 12%in my avi...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Oops LOL


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> I love the pictures on the first page. Classic


Cracks me up every time


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

lol i remember this


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

jamie seagia said:


> Was your gear legit mate... I'm running dboll n anadrol now I was 59kg 4 weeks ago I'm now 70kg.. my b.f is 4.9%.. I'm eating 4000+ cals per day 300+ protein 400+ carbs... And I'm growing rapidly.. I'm on www.adultwork.com under the username Kundt_face.. if you want anything.. legit stuff trusted supplyer 10years..
> 
> Thanks mate n keep up the hard work
> 
> Jay.


You sure your gear was legit? I'm runnin dbol and anadrol now, and 4 weeks ago I was 6kg, I'm now 110kg with 2% bodyfat and nipples the size of wagon wheels.

If you only got that big, I reckon you were taking creatine.

If you want more creatine.... legit stuff, trusted supplier 10 years.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> 4.9% bf? Lmfao!!!!!! Yeah ok mate!


Unbelievable that he's on dbol and oxys,what's he doing with them shoving them in his ears?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Unbelievable that he's on dbol and oxys,what's he doing with them shoving them in his ears?


Its them creatine blues n greens. I've seen guys get PROPER massive on them before.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Its them creatine blues n greens. I've seen guys get PROPER massive on them before.


I think you need to take them with a protein shake during your workout though?Added bonus is everyone knows you're massive cos they can see your maximuscle shaker.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> I think you need to take them with a protein shake during your workout though?Added bonus is everyone knows you're massive cos they can see your maximuscle shaker.


Exactly, in fact, its worthless without the maximuscle shaker. Make sure to consume only in the 10 minutes after working out, everyone knows this is the only time muscles grow. :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

This is too funny


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What a thread


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I forgot about this bad boy thread!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

It's the funniest thing ever should be voted best thread of all time


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Do we have no mods on here anymore? Or is source posting now allowed? :lol:


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

Seeing this for the first time, went thru the whole thing. hahahahaha. But tip my hat to OP for coming back. As for reviving this thread :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Is that as high as you can lift your arms?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Least he did PCT


----------



## Mr. (Feb 12, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

seen more muscle on a sparrows knee cap


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

BEAST MODE


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I must add to this.. Although i agree, my diet while on that cycle was shocking. I still went up 10lb and bodyfat went from 19% down to 13%. I guess i just react very well to dbol. I ran 30mg of superdrol with 40mg of epi for 8 weeks and got pony results in comparison despite my diet being spot on.
> 
> Me love dbol long time.


Did it really work with that low dosage?

Would love to try a cycle of dbol  only 1 years experience with training and diet i feel im still a young padawan!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Still hurts my sides this one


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think the guy deserves a medal for taking all that stick and coming back like a pro no bitching at his haters, good on you mate stick at it everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Did it really work with that low dosage?
> 
> Would love to try a cycle of dbol  only 1 years experience with training and diet i feel im still a young padawan!


It did work but i wouldnt suggest anybody else running a dose that low. Id say 40mg per day minimum for 50 days.


----------



## needledodger (Aug 4, 2013)

iElite said:


> Holding a fair bit of water around the mid region there mate... Wanna hammer that diet a fair bit.


thats nothing he's supposed to be on a bulk, that gear must be fake to be taking all that


----------



## Name User (Sep 18, 2013)

10st? What are you 5ft1?


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Impressive water and fat gains.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Impressive water and fat gains.


couldn't stop laughing at that!!!!hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the guy actually has done quite well after this right @Beefyboy ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Defo not 4.9% you would just look like pure muscle with shrink wrap skin. You look more like 10-12%, I think I'm around 12%in my avi...


I'm assuming this refers to your previous avi mate??? Lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> I'm assuming this refers to your previous avi mate??? Lol


yeh this is an old thread I think lol


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

the belly might stay :tongue:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> yeh this is an old thread I think lol


Where the feck you been mate? Not seen you around here in ages!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

You look worse after, sorry


----------



## michal550 (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you even lift?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

That was a complete waste of a cycle.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> That was a complete waste of a cycle.


I think the guy really cleaned up his act after this mate as i recall both diet & training wise.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I think the guy really cleaned up his act after this mate as i recall both diet & training wise.


I hope so, this thread must of been bumped but the results aren't great.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I hope so, this thread must of been bumped but the results aren't great.


Very old thread mate & yeah the results were very poor.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

iamyou said:


> What the actual ****? This is almost sad. How can you have a smile on the after pic?


I'm crying


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SERIOUS OR NOT, IT WAS A GREAT LAUGH !!!! CHEERS MATE !!!!

THIS REMINDED ME OF A MATE AT SCHOOL : I AM A FAN BUT IF A WERE MICHAEL JACKSON I WOULD RIP MY SHIRT OFF AND SHOW MY BODY ON VIDEOS.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

DEADLY said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SERIOUS OR NOT, IT WAS A GREAT LAUGH !!!! CHEERS MATE !!!!
> 
> THIS REMINDED ME OF A MATE AT SCHOOL : I AM A FAN BUT IF A WERE MICHAEL JACKSON I WOULD RIP MY SHIRT OFF AND SHOW MY BODY ON VIDEOS.


That's just stranger than the original post :confused1:


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol glad someone's bumped this thread, I used to use it to show clients that steroids aren't magic pills that transform your body and without proper diet they're a waste of time. I'll save the link in my notepad for next time :lol:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

This has hurt my abs from laughing.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

bet this thread has put off many ppl that were thinking of doing a dbol cycle, certainly put me off lol, although it was merely the dbol's fault...


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

I want these dbol, check out dem gainz


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I think the guy really cleaned up his act after this mate as i recall both diet & training wise.


I don't think he has... Have looked up a few threads he has replied to, he was doing test,deca and dbol a few months ago and was halfway through his cycle saying his weight hasn't changed LOL.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

was u trying to look like 10lbs of monkey crap in a 5lbs bag?

If so you smashed it lad well dun :lol:


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Would be interesting to see recent pics


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

*BEEEEEEFYYYYY BAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLS!!!*

MONSTER BEEF!!!


----------



## Demmacs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hilarious transformation lmao


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

this thread is truly inspirational. Glad it got bumped, gotta keep the dream alive.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

This is the worst case I've ever seen. I feel sorry for him. on the other hnd, I want to slap him with a giant wet fish after just reading this below.

''would u get good gains aff t400 and tren e week 1-15 t400 week 1-10 tren e 300 tren a week and 400 test''

I can't deal with people, who have that outlook to using gear ''would I get good gains?'' LOL fcuk off mate.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Ive seen a lot worse but yes this thread should be for educational purpose.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Omg just spat out coffee in front of my colleagues.

Sickening transformation


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sure he posted a year or so ago and looked in great nick.

I recently tried to find this thread but couldn't find it, glad it's been bumped!!

Classic


----------

